# Have you seen frankie?



## Chloeamber271195 (14 July 2017)

Has anyone see frankie? 

I sold frankie back in 2013/14 but lost contact with the owner. He is 15'2 Irish sports X thoroughbred skewbald and his show name is frankie detory. He has four white socks and a little star on his forehead. 

Frankie suffered from a bad back/withers injury which he had fully recovered from. Frankie would have some difficulties with someone first getting on him as he adjusts to the weight of the rider but after a couple of minutes he relaxes and is ok to then ride but on the other hand he would buck until you were off. 
He has the most loving and loyal nature and truly is one of a kind. I just want to know if anyone knows of his whereabouts or if he is still alive? Any information would be really appreciated! I have pictures of frankie but unsure how to upload so message me if you have any questions! 
X


----------



## Chloeamber271195 (14 July 2017)

Picture of frankie on my Facebook! Any help would be much appreciated!! Just want to know if he is alive and well x


----------



## Chloeamber271195 (17 July 2017)

Chloeamber271195 said:



			Has anyone see frankie? 

I sold frankie back in 2013/14 but lost contact with the owner. He is 15'2 Irish sports X thoroughbred skewbald and his show name is frankie detory. He has four white socks and a little star on his forehead. 

Frankie suffered from a bad back/withers injury which he had fully recovered from. Frankie would have some difficulties with someone first getting on him as he adjusts to the weight of the rider but after a couple of minutes he relaxes and is ok to then ride but on the other hand he would buck until you were off. 
He has the most loving and loyal nature and truly is one of a kind. I just want to know if anyone knows of his whereabouts or if he is still alive? Any information would be really appreciated! I have pictures of frankie but unsure how to upload so message me if you have any questions! 
X
		
Click to expand...

 Please look at my profile for a picture of frankie x


----------

